# If you love your job and feel excited to go to work, click here.



## Blindfolded Miles (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently somewhere between 70 - 80 percent of Americans hate their jobs. If you're part of the 30 to 20 percent that does, especially part of the even smaller percent that loves their job, your case is a special one. 

I'd like to have a conversation with you. I'm working on a personal project centered around job satisfaction and believe that interviewing people who are engaged and fulfilled at work is a good place to start. 

If you would like to talk about why you dislike your job, if you do, please feel free to do that as well.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

In my case I have mixed feelings with my job. I'm a programmer for almost 6 years, and what I enjoy is to build web applications, to structure and write code and then see it work. I can be immersed in a flow state ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology) ) for hours and think of many ways to code and solve a situation. 

What I don't like usually has more to do with each project thought - having a job means working for somebody else and with other people, which means restrictions and rules to follow whether we like it or not. We can't stop working in the days we don't feel like, we have to use the designated toos and technologies, and even if the schedule can be more flexible than other fields it's not like we can start working only whenever we want. So what I don't like usually has to do with poor management, frustrating technologies, frustrating people or lack of interest in certain technologies or objectives in certain projects.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

OK Im from the UK, but for me there tend to be cycles.

My social life is totally crap -> I enjoy my job more as it is an escape.

My social life is good, or has the potential to be better but work gets in the way -> work just becomes a necessary evil


----------



## Blindfolded Miles (Mar 13, 2011)

cybersloth81 said:


> OK Im from the UK, but for me there tend to be cycles.
> 
> My social life is totally crap -> I enjoy my job more as it is an escape.
> 
> My social life is good, or has the potential to be better but work gets in the way -> work just becomes a necessary evil


Is it hard to find a social life at work?


----------



## Blindfolded Miles (Mar 13, 2011)

AriesLilith said:


> In my case I have mixed feelings with my job. I'm a programmer for almost 6 years, and what I enjoy is to build web applications, to structure and write code and then see it work. I can be immersed in a flow state ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology) ) for hours and think of many ways to code and solve a situation.
> 
> What I don't like usually has more to do with each project thought - having a job means working for somebody else and with other people, which means restrictions and rules to follow whether we like it or not. We can't stop working in the days we don't feel like, we have to use the designated toos and technologies, and even if the schedule can be more flexible than other fields it's not like we can start working only whenever we want. So what I don't like usually has to do with poor management, frustrating technologies, frustrating people or lack of interest in certain technologies or objectives in certain projects.


Do you find your motivation and excitement for each project impacted by its purpose? I mean, is the reason for each project important, or do you find all of the satisfaction in the process itself?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Blindfolded Miles said:


> Is it hard to find a social life at work?


Its not exactly the same. It feels constrained and restricted. 

Plus I spend 40 hours a week at work on average. For me at least, probably not all people, when Im out of work, I want to be as far away from there as possible, I just feel like I can be free to be myself.

Its like work functions, I attend as I know that it is frowned upon not to. But I find people generally talk about work, and the work hierarchy is still in place.

I work so I can afford the life style that I want. I do have interests, mainly IT type stuff, so I like jobs that I am interested in so I have the motivation to goto work. But all in all I just view work as something to fit into my life not to fit my life around.

Don't get me wrong I do have ambitions, but as far as work goes, its about learning new technologies and developing that side of me.

I just seem to go reclusive at work does.

Yet if you were to put me in a bar/lounge/nightclub by myself, I would probably befriend most the people quite easily. But I think its because there isn't a set hierarchy in place.

EDIT

----------------------------

Just thought about this a bit. I don't think its the Hierarchy, I think at work my identity becomes my job. Even if it becomes me, im still viewed as my job.

Where as put me in a place full of strangers, Ive not got my job as a ball and chain around my leg. It just comes down to me, and people liking me for me. People reacting to me because of me, not my job.

I am not my job.
I am not my car.
I am not my wallet.

Im just what you see, nothing more nothing less. And what ever you feel around me. 

Again, not my car , not my job, not my wallet.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

AriesLilith said:


> In my case I have mixed feelings with my job. I'm a programmer for almost 6 years, and what I enjoy is to build web applications, to structure and write code and then see it work. I can be immersed in a flow state ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology) ) for hours and think of many ways to code and solve a situation.
> 
> What I don't like usually has more to do with each project thought - having a job means working for somebody else and with other people, which means restrictions and rules to follow whether we like it or not. We can't stop working in the days we don't feel like, we have to use the designated toos and technologies, and even if the schedule can be more flexible than other fields it's not like we can start working only whenever we want. So what I don't like usually has to do with poor management, frustrating technologies, frustrating people or lack of interest in certain technologies or objectives in certain projects.


I actually used to want to be a programmer, I never made it. But I still work in the IT trade, I have worked for one software house and currently working for a large company with multiple development teams.

My dreams of what a programmer does were shattered. My idea couldn't of been further from the truth.

Partly for reasons you have listed.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Blindfolded Miles said:


> Do you find your motivation and excitement for each project impacted by its purpose? I mean, is the reason for each project important, or do you find all of the satisfaction in the process itself?


Its purpose can get me more excited indeed, if it's something with a big impact then I feel more motivated. Thought I'd say that it's the enjoyment of the process that is most important. If I can't enjoy doing my tasks then it might really affected my excitement.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do love my work yes. But its not in my long term goals. 

I work as a seasonal wedding & graduation photographer & I primarily work as a care aide in health care. I think both of those jobs really cater to alot of my Se. I like photography because its fun to direct people, stage poses, and photograph, as well as edit. I like being a care aide because I sincerely like helping the sick and disabled and elderly. But overall neither of those jobs are great long term prospects for more comfortable living situation. I guess what I am saying is that I do love my jobs yes. But I still have other career goals. 

Because of my unique backround tho I am seriously tossing up which major I want to chose here soon. I seriously have people in both ears telling me to go for my communications, advertising, and graphics and then others like bosses at work and such that tell me to go to be a charge nurse or finish off in operations management in HR. I cant decide between my confliction right now between artsy expressive creative crap or health and management, I am good at both its just conflicting which direction to go. I want to speak to an advisor and get very accurate advice on which field has the best long term financial prospects. 

Separately I intend to do certification in first response in fires & emt, just honestly for a side thing to keep me active and alert and doing what I love aiming my strengths towards productively helping other people. 

So yes I do love what I do. But what I do is not conducive financially for how I prefer to raise my children in lifestyle. I keep my kids in alot of enrichment and hobbies and it costs money. And I like enjoying many pleasures in life that cost money. I guess I'd like more leisure money. 

I will say what I hate about my job right now is the director of operations running the building into the ground its very hard for me to watch as I have had alot of active roles in management with this company and care about the residents and staff. Just extremely poor work politics right now and poor staffing. He is basically not a manger he is just a person with power to use their cell phone more then the rest of us lol. Ugh I struggle with that on a personal level probably given my knack for management. I stepped down from my manager role with the company under good terms a year ago fully staffed and pursued my photography for a while. Since theres has been a turn over of sometimes over half staff in 2 month spans thats a ridiculous turn over. Also alot more resident deaths and accidents. So its bumming me out this new guy who took over running shit into the ground. I have considered talking to the VP about it all but honestly she has to see herself when looking at time cards and health reports so its her call. And frankly I want to just focus on my finishing school not get sucked back into on call shit and babysitting grown adults (talking about staff not residents lol).


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

I love my job; the impact it makes, the lifestyle, the people, the pay, and the perks. Reach out if you have any questions or if there's any way I can help with your project.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't realize it while I was working on my education, but my job is a perfect fit with my personality. I'm an INTJ and I work as an R&D engineer. 
I only wish that I could work more as a part of a team, but I mostly work on independent projects, so a lot of solo flying. Work is the only place I engage with other adults, except from my husband, so I need to get my social need filled there.

What I like: finding patterns, solving problems, deep dives/developing fundamental understanding, quick pace with frequent changes and new challenges (I get bored easily), working with people who are very much like myself (INTJs are not exceptionally rare where I work for example, even though still not real common, but I'm considered 'normal' at work), learning & teaching new discoveries pretty much on a daily basis. Being appreciated is great too.

Anyway, it's pretty much a perfect match and an important part of my life in many different ways. 

And after having kids, work seems more like a vacation than a vacation does.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm an unhealthy 4w5 INFP putting together product catalogs and business plans.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I enjoy doing interrupted IT work. The problem is typically managers feel that even if you're a sys admin and doing high level server or network work, you should also be dealing with idiots on help desk. I'm going to have to work remotely since I broke my leg and am 1300 miles away from work. At least I can work but they have me doing help desk. I eventually want to write apps and then work for myself as I travel. I think the biggest thing as an ENTP is I want freedom and control over things. Doing any sort of job that involves tech support is the opposite of that.


----------



## Raygun (Jan 30, 2016)

An ENFP, and I love my job. I'm an animator, and I get to work on projects I enjoy and can constantly challenge myself to learn more and get better at my craft. I also love how varied my co-workers are; I work with Canadians, Americans, Africans from several different countries, Filipinos, Mexicans, Colombians, Indonesians, and Indians to name a few. I get to learn so much from them and my work, its amazing.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

I love my job.

It's not what I want to do long-term, but it's the perfect job for while I'm at uni (and I'm going to be at uni for at least another 4 years). It doesn't relate to my interests at all, but that's not the most important thing about a job.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

What really?

I like my job.

But I think I like working because I became a Christian and I learned to like working.

I never liked working before being a Christian, and now that I am, I do!


----------



## dyslexxie (Dec 28, 2015)

Working for myself is my favorite kind of work.


----------



## Intrepid7 (Jan 8, 2016)

dyslexxie said:


> Working for myself is my favorite kind of work.


I'm with you kid!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Razare said:


> What really?
> 
> I like my job.
> 
> ...


What's the difference?


----------



## RansomthePasserby (Sep 26, 2015)

I love my job. It's something I've been interested in since I was a kid, and worked hard to make it a career. It's not "what I do," it's part of who I am.



Razare said:


> What really?
> 
> I like my job.
> 
> ...


I'm also a Christian, and I agree. There's something satisfying about working and creating things. For me, I think it's linked to the realization that you're doing what you were made to do.


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

I love my job! I work in the film industry. Thankfully, I work "behind the scenes" so I don't really have to deal with a lot of people.

I was on track to become a physicist a few years ago, only things got in the way...


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

PowerShell said:


> What's the difference?


I'm a new person.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I like my current job a lot more than I expected to. It's mostly because I have an exceptional amount of autonomy. Which is largely thanks to having a fantastic manager who lets me decide how to best apply my expertise. It also helps that my whole office consists of great people.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

This will be me in about.. 8 months. Thank you! 

Maybe in less than a month. Cross mah fingers!! Yiuppy Yay Yay


----------



## Aely1986 (Feb 22, 2016)

I work as a personal assistant and I love my profession.


----------

